#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Coin Master: Modern Slots !

## Assassin

Coin Master is one of the most popular trending game for Android. The simple controls, Just to rotate the Wheels based on luck it gives you coins, Raid, Attack, Bonus Spins or Shield as reward. 
The Coins use to build your city, there will be 5 different objects and 5 upgrade modes, when you complete all 25 starts it leads to build next city.Raid option used to steel coins from random people or if it sync with Facebook it will randomly gives steel option from friends.Only 50 spins can hold in a energy bar and each 5 energy will take 1 hour to fill.Shields will protect you from other player attacks but you can hold only 3 shields.
The people who really interested in card collecting type of game this will suits you. 

Android: *Download*
Coin-Master-Review.jpg

*Share Your Coin Master experience with us !!!*

----------

